# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]Hey everyone! Sorry this is sooo late !



First happy birthday to *Weetwoo_89! 

inkelepht:inkbouce::balloons::dancingorig:arty:





*Send some vibes to *Pep (PepnFluff)!* She has been having some Squishy Poop!




Also send some mega vibes to *Hobbes, Maherwomans *kitty. He has been having some problems with Lower Urninary Tract Problems. Poor boy!





Alright everyone, again sorry for the delay. I'll update this as more goes on!
*

Have a good Saturday, and stay safe!

*
[/align][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

I haven't seen *Weetwoo_89 since the switch! I want her back.*


----------



## Flashy

please please please thoughts and good vibes and anything at all!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30807&forum_id=1

I'm terrified of losing my 9 who have not been vaccinated against VHD.

Sorry for putting my buns on RO Today again, but I'm so scared.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Happy birthday to foster bunny ROYCE! He enters the terrible twos =P

-April


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Silvie sorry I didn't post it.... I should have this morning but got tied up doing something else online.

Flashy, don't ever apologize for wanting your bunnies on here for our thoughts, prayers, etc. 

Send a search party for those missing members!!!


----------



## Flashy

Thanks Bo B


----------



## ~BunBuns~

Happy birthday! Weetwoo!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Happy birthday Weetwoo_89!

Pep bunny, hope you get better soon.

And Hobbes, hope you get better too

Flashy, goodluck to all of your buns.


----------



## maherwoman

Hobbes is home, and still has urinary issues going on...but I just gave him his first dose of antibiotics, and he took them like a pro...got every drop...so he should start feeling better shortly. 

I'm so proud of my little boy! :biggrin2:

Thank you so so much for all your prayers and encouragement and love and support, guys...I couldn't have gotten through without you! :hearts :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

So is it just an infection Rosie??


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I haven't seen *Weetwoo_89 since the switch! I want her back.*




I really miss her and Roxy :cry4:! I love those two!!


----------



## maherwoman

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> So is it just an infection Rosie??


They're not 100% sure, and won't be for a few days, until the urine test results are back...but I started him on his antibiotics a couple hours ago, and he seems to be feeling SOOO much better already.

Sunny's still NOT thrilled...keeps going back into Em's room, so we set her up with a litterbox and food and water for while we go out to eat here for a bit. Also, that'll give Hobbes a little time to get reacquainted with home and have some solid rest. He already looks SO much better...what a good boy!

Poor Sunny...poor girl is so thrown for a loop...but she'll be better...we'll work on reintruducing them tonight. Ultimately, they need each other, so it never lasts long...

Thanks for asking!


----------

